# RAM install question: Red or Yellow slots?



## JLV2k5

So my buddy and I were assembling his new computer last night and we came to the RAM install. He has 4 RAM slots, 2 yellow and 2 red and I know these are for the dual channel capability. He is running 4gigs of RAM (2 x 2gbs) and we knew that he only should run one color, both in yellow or both in the red (correct me if I am wrong here). 

My question is, does it matter which color? Is there a primary color that needs to be used first if you are only running 2 of the 4 slots? Thank you for the help.


----------



## Kornowski

No, It doesn't really matter. I personally put them in the one closest to the CPU, which in my case is, Yellow, Then, the other Yellow slot. Hope this helps.


----------



## apj101

no, just keep to the same colour and you'll be fine


----------



## Ramodkk

Ok I have a question here. What if a motherboard has only 2 memory slots but it is dual channel capable and it has one of each color? That's confusing cause in motherboards with 4 slots, same color represents dual channel right?


----------



## JLV2k5

In you case it wouldnt matter if you had two sticks, you have no choice but to use both slots.


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh nevermind about my quesiton, I was being dumb!


----------



## tyttebøvs

It depends on the motherboard how the modules should be installed. On some boards the same color codes for A1+B1 while it codes for A1+A2 (which will not give dual channel) on other boards.


----------

